# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  the trenbolona diaries

## wavefunction

Hello. Im Andre, and this is my fitness log. I will be posting updates here of my progress. I am new to this whole fitness thing, came from a very different background. Made it to 33 year old living as an unhealthy lifestyle as lifestyles can get I think...

Whatever I get into, I tend to go to extremes. It's just the way am. I'll be pushing this as far as I can get away with. As you can tell from the title there is going to be trenbolone involved, a lot of it. I felt in love with the compound, I can see us having a lifelong love and hate relationship lol.

A bit of background below(if not interested skip to the second post with progress pics):

Several people inspired me to do this. First I formed an unlikely friendship with a German competitive bodybuilder(we both were fucking the same Thai girl back then, thank god violence was avoided, just) when we both lived in Pattaya, Thailand. He answered my aas related questions. Then in England, I met the 5 times Mr Universe Eddie Ellwood who taught me the training basics. Then, of course, I watched Pumping Iron, Blood & Guts, read books(Anabolics by William Llewellyn, The Arnold's Bible, etc), forums, interviews...

Ever since I stepped my foot into the gym six months ago, I've been going at it everyday: learning, progressing, and now I'm obsessed with it. I'm Loving(yes, with a capital L) this whole lifestyle and wouldn't go back to my old ways no matter what. I think it's fair to say that bodybuilding has saved my life.

Too much information maybe, I just felt like giving a little background. It's not like I talk about these things with anyone. Come to think of it, lately, I don't talk much about any things with anyone... Believe it or not, this forum is pretty much all the social life I've got now. Pathetic, but it is what it is for now. Now on to the interesting part: progress pics  :Smilie:

----------


## wavefunction

Six months ago:


Four months ago:


Three months ago:


One month ago:


Now:

----------


## wavefunction

Guys, could you please estimate what my bf % is approx? I just took the pics below this morning.

Not flexing:




Trying to flex(I dont know how to flex properly, never really done it before):



Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

you look lean.

say 12%.

What are your goals??

there is no need to go heavy on AAS when you are first starting.
plenty of time later down the road.

What are your current doses?

----------


## Proximal

10% imo. BTW, nice progress.

----------


## wavefunction

Ive finished my first test tren mast cycle(one week ago since last injection). Ive been taking clenbuterol 200mcg daily, 30mg dianabol pre-workout. Today I injected 500mg of test e to help preserve muscle mass while Im in extreme caloric deficit and the tren is wearing off.

Ive been going to extremes past couple months: like stopping eating all together pumping iron for 10 hours not leaving the gym drink 3-4 litres of redbull from the vending machine, clen , tren until recently. Maybe a protein bar for food all day. Come home pop 30-40 mg diazepam, maybe manage neck two forks of salad before passing out. Get up repeat, basically extreme measures to reduce bf.

----------


## wavefunction

Now Im confused. I starved myself so much I lost 6 kilos in a weeks time. Dont think I lost much muscle, but some fat remains too: the stomach area of course. Heres a pic I took just now:



Theres no six pack. Do you guys think I should keep dropping bf for now, or train lower abdominals more, or what?

----------


## wavefunction

My goal is to get very shredded and preserve as much muscle mass as possible. And I’m willing to do pretty much anything to achieve that result.

I’ll be doing the diet, plus thinking higher does of clen for a while. Also considering dnp , but that’ll be last resort if diet / exercise / clen won’t do.

Could really use advice if some of the experienced members spare a minute to share their wisdom.

Thsnks

----------


## wavefunction

I want a well-defined six pack, I want all the muscles to pop, so the bf needs to be dropped as far as I understand. First that and then quality lean muscle mass can be built(build mass muscle without fat or is something Ill learn to do as well).

But somewhere I read its another way around... so many questions so much to learn....

Im drifting off to sleep right now. Heres a pic of what I adore(I do realise itd take several more blasts to maybe achieve something like that:



Thanks and good night  :Smilie:

----------


## wavefunction

What I wanted to do is to see how far can I push it in six months. Six months ago I decided to change my lifestyle: got off the drugs, alcohol, cigarettes, then sugar, no fast foods; what else...that same time started spending hours daily in my local gym(mostly at night, learning what is what and how to use it), joined more gyms, read books, articles, forums(this one is the best imo).

Just over a week left until the six months is up, and this new hobby of mine has grown into a full-blown obsession. I don't know if it's the tren or my addictive personality or what, but nothing else seems to matter right now. Took time off work, keeping social interactions to a minimum. All I want to do is finish this six-month project and give it absolutely all I've got, and then some.

Is this wrong? Sounds kind of fucked up when I think about it. Gonna finish this though, Yates voice in my head all day every day: 'tunnel vision, man. you made a deal with yourself - what, you gonna pussy out of it now? how bad do you want it, man? Tunnel vision!'

----------


## wavefunction

I'm going to drop the bf fat into single digits for now by:
almost not eating(some protein here and there)
high doses of clenbuterol (200-300 mcg day)
test e for it's it's anti- properties(tst doses 250mg / week)

Then I'll need to do more research...

Please feel free to advise, give tips, tell me I'm wrong, call me stupid. I appreciate all the feedback and thank you for taking the time to read my log.

----------


## Proximal

Dude, Im by far not an AAS / training guru, but if you restrict your calories too much youre going to lose your gains in muscle. 

You have a six pack, your progress has been substantial - slow down and pace yourself a bit. 

Youre a young guy, the common phrase on the forum is that this process is a marathon.

Take a lot of pride in your change in lifestyle & your dedication!

----------


## wavefunction

> Dude, Im by far not an AAS / training guru, but if you restrict your calories too much youre going to lose your gains in muscle. 
> 
> You have a six pack, your progress has been substantial - slow down and pace yourself a bit. 
> 
> Youre a young guy, the common phrase on the forum is that this process is a marathon.
> 
> Take a lot of pride in your change in lifestyle & your dedication!


This considered a six pack?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

The whole “six pack” thing and at what bf percentage they show through is largely genetic. Some people have an 8 pack at 12% body fat. Some people have a 4 pack at 6% bodyfat.

----------


## wavefunction

Bought a tripod yesterday, seems cool with all kinds of functions. Will try to take a proper photo of my physique tonight and post here.

----------


## wavefunction

I just thought Id be able to get more shredded by not eating(except a protein bar here and there), popping clenbuterols(200+mcg) and trt(500mg maybe to preserve muscle mass)... is this a bad idea?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I know you can do whatever the hell you want to do but....

You really shouldn't be jumping into blasting and cruising when you just started lifting and just got off some drugs...
(and are still taking other ones..)

And I am sure you know but...

Your ideal physique above doesn't look that good anymore. He's dead. 

There are much healthier ways to go about this lifestyle.
No need for tren when you just started lifting.
No need for starvation diets and stimulants to lose some weight.

Just perhaps think about your health a bit...

----------


## Cuz

> I want a well-defined six pack, I want all the muscles to pop, so the bf needs to be dropped as far as I understand. First that and then quality lean muscle mass can be built(build mass muscle without fat or is something I’ll learn to do as well).
> 
> But somewhere I read it’s another way around... so many questions so much to learn....
> 
> I’m drifting off to sleep right now. Here’s a pic of what I adore(I do realise it’d take several more blasts to maybe achieve something like that:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and good night


You need to slow down, do not end up like that guy....this isn’t something thats gonna happen quick. You made some damn good progress and thank hell youve got off the hard drugs as obviously you were on. Just ease into this it will benefit you in the end.

----------


## sv.elia

> I want a well-defined six pack, I want all the muscles to pop, so the bf needs to be dropped as far as I understand. First that and then quality lean muscle mass can be built(build mass muscle without fat or is something I’ll learn to do as well).
> 
> But somewhere I read it’s another way around... so many questions so much to learn....
> 
> I’m drifting off to sleep right now. Here’s a pic of what I adore(I do realise it’d take several more blasts to maybe achieve something like that:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and good night


I think your physique already looks like the photo above. Meaning that posing and photographing in the same studio light and with the same editing technique you'd get a picture just like his.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I think your physique already looks like the photo above. Meaning that posing and photographing in the same studio light and with the same editing technique you'd get a picture just like his.


She’s right about this 100%. Lighting and camera angles are serious game changers. Add a salty high carb meal in there a few hours before and do some pump work before you take those pictures, and it’s like a glimpse into the future

----------


## wavefunction

Yeah, I see I got over ambitious for a moment there. Used the tripod to take some pics - holy shit! I like to stay humble, but fuck me, I did well.





Was awake for days at that time, so rewarded myself with a restaurant meal and 18 hour long Diazepam induced coma sleep.

I didnt get down to single digit bf %, did I?

----------


## wavefunction

I am going to slow down, yes. Concentrate on business more. I did go places there haha. Logged into my gym account website today and noticed that on the 23rd of December I actually spent 12 hours in the gym:



I used to be a drug addict, now Im a fitness addict lol

----------


## wavefunction

Obviously Ill be doing much research on this subject, but since were chatting here anyway and Im hitting them traps atm... let me ask you something real quick:
250mg of test e is a good cruise protocol, correct? Nothing else is needed?
How long would you advice to wait before blasting again?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I used to be a drug addict, now I’m a fitness addict lol[/QUOTE]

you still are a drug addict....

you use clen to cut....
tren as a novice lifter....
valium to sleep....

don't kid yourself

what you are doing is extremely unhealthy

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Obviously I’ll be doing much research on this subject, but since we’re chatting here anyway and I’m hitting them traps atm... let me ask you something real quick:
> 250mg of test e is a good cruise protocol, correct? Nothing else is needed?
> How long would you advice to wait before blasting again?


I would argue that 80-100mg is a healthy cruise protocol....

At your muscle mass size you don't need anywhere close to 250mg to cruise

----------


## Chark

> Obviously I’ll be doing much research on this subject, but since we’re chatting here anyway and I’m hitting them traps atm... let me ask you something real quick:
> 250mg of test e is a good cruise protocol, correct? Nothing else is needed?
> How long would you advice to wait before blasting again?


You’ll find ballpark recommendations of time on = time off but only bloodwork can tell you. 

“So let's say last week I injected 1.1g of test e, 800mg of tren e, 600mg of mast e and now took 30mg of dbol pre-workout. ” 

I hope you do consider what others have told you about slowing down and enjoying the process. You’re not leaving yourself much room to go drug-wise from here. 

I’m not trying to shit in your cereal, you’ve made some great progress. Are you mentally prepared for not looking the same once you drop all that gear down to a cruise dose, and avoiding the temptation to blast again too soon?

Be smart and safe brother and you’ll go far.

----------


## wavefunction

> you still are a drug addict....
> 
> you use clen to cut....
> tren as a novice lifter....
> valium to sleep....
> 
> don't kid yourself
> 
> what you are doing is extremely unhealthy


I do not disagree with you. Its relative though, I used to live my life being well aware that its quite likely that any day going to be my last... and weirdly not give a shit.

Ill be brief, Im in the gym doing traps right now. Im off everything except the test e right now. Im even going to cut the caffeine out. I may post more info later on today if theres any interest.

Speaking of traps. Im still doing that crazy traps experiment. This is my traps routine:




Every set except some first ones to failure, every last set is drop set and I drop 5-10 kilos at a time and go to failure every time - so one drop set is at least 5 sets to failure with no rest.

Ill be tracking my progress and posting updates here.

----------


## wavefunction

I was typing a wall of text post explaining things, but who would want to read my life story? Im not that interesting of a person.

So in short: I went places over the past six months, this thing was all I had and I wanted to see how far I can push it. I gave it all really. I do not plan to keep going this way. Not even close.

----------


## wavefunction

> Are you mentally prepared for not looking the same once you drop all that gear down to a cruise dose, and avoiding the temptation to blast again too soon?


No, I am not. Not one bit... And now as you mention it, its bothering me. 

I thought cruising preserves gains? Im sure I read things to that extent from several experienced people on this forum.

----------


## wavefunction

This has been one hell of a trip btw: 3 times ended up in the ER, spent a month on crutches, almost had my right asscheek cut up when I injected a gram of test e in it for the first time etc. Its been a bumpy ride and I fucking loved it all.

----------


## Chark

> No, I am not. Not one bit... And now as you mention it, it’s bothering me. 
> 
> I thought cruising preserves gains? I’m sure I read things to that extent from several experienced people on this forum.


Wave, I respect the honesty I’ve read in your posts and your ability to self-reflect. 

I’m not saying you’re going to lose all your gains, you won’t, just reminding that if it takes XY&Z to achieve a certain look...

It’s great you found a more positive outlet as a guy with an addictive personality. I can def relate. Keep at it, keep that passion. Not telling you anything you don’t already know, pushing the drugs real hard and not eating/sleeping is not going to end well for you.

----------


## wavefunction

> I’m off everything except the test e right now.


Not exactly true anymore. I believed I took my very last dose of Valium when I posted that. But since then it escalated into all day log pill-popping pretty much, it's just so damn good. Half a strip doesn't do much anymore, and I know it'll only get worse since I've been through this years ago :/

In Thailand they sell(sold when I lived there) Valium / Xanax to foreigners with no prescription in pharmacies. At some point, I spent maybe 3 to 6 months mostly asleep. Things can get pretty fucked up with benzos :/

----------


## wavefunction

> Half a strip doesn't do much anymeorr/


Take that back⌛️

----------


## wavefunction

I’m good, everyone. Haven’t taken anything since the previous post.

Xanax I’m not a fan of, makes me go retard and erases memory. Valium, on the other hand, is damn near perfect: relaxes me, best sleep ever. It’s so good I have to stay far away from it :/

----------

